# [H] (Wochenend-) Nacht - Gilde / Community zu TBC geplant



## WrittenBy (23. Mai 2021)

Hallo miteinander aufgrund neuer Arbeitszeiten kann ich an herkömmlichen Raidzeiten nicht teilnehmen und frage mich ob es Leute gibt denen es genauso geht?

Ich würde gerne eine Community/Gilde aufbauen für Leute im Schichtdienst / Nachtdienst /junge Eltern und all jene die eher Abends ihre Stunden in das Spiel investieren können. Ziel soll und wird kein Hardcore Progress sein, sondern nur ein Zusammenschluss von Leuten die Abends gemeinsam das Spiel genießen wollen.

Der erste Schritt wäre es erst einmal genug Leute zusammen zu bekommen, dass man Abends gemeinsam in TBC leveln kann, gemütlich quatschen und Inis machen kann, um dann auch später gemeinsam Heroics zu machen.
Sollte sich alles gut entwickeln, kann man ja auch einen Karazhan - Raid am Wochenende starten.

 

Aktuell spiele ich auf dem deutschen Server Transcendence, würde aber für mich nicht ausschließen den Server zu wechseln.

Würde mich freuen ein paar Gleichgesinnte auf diesem Wege zu finden, antwortet gerne hier im Thread oder im Blizzard – Forum, habe ich einen ähnlichen Thread eröffnet oder schreibt mir im BattleNet WrittenBy#2976


----------

